# Ammonia Burns



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

When I went on vacation a couple of weeks ago, some of the teen fry in my 10g got some ammonia burns. Do the burns ever go away? All the babies are now in the large tank since its easier to care for.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not sure as I've never caused ammonia burns, but I would suspect so. Consider dosing some API Stress Coat+ and some API Aquarium Salt. Both will help the fish heal.

I'm curious though - how long has this tank been set up, and if it's as established as I think it is (since you've been on here awhile), why are you getting ammonia that's strong enough to cause burns?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

The babies were in the 10gallon tank when this happened. And yes it has been set up for a while now.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

What's the ammonia level in the tank? That's an abnormally high ammonia level for an established tank, if it's causing burns.


----------

